# March M-N-G



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Will do Stelmon

I had a great time too. Next time I vote for Marinelli's again. It's not even a mile from my place! Could it have been any better than that?

I enjoyed putting faces with names and I will say that everyone on here was a pleasure to meet.

Jumbo, Stelmon, Polarbear we have to go fishing sometime. I'll PM you. 

I learned an awful lot about warmwater fishing (which I don't do) and forgot it all because I was so overloaded with info. 


Zob


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I had a good time too !

In fact, shortly after I got there and said some hellos there were a couple of guys sitting at a table over by the video games. They asked me if I was part of "that group". I said yep and introduced myself as "Budster" or John Pollman (whichever they preferred ). Then they said they weren't part of the group but asked what it was about. I told them and their eyes lit up. One of them said that he'd been looking for something just like that. He said he loves to fish and more often than not ends up going out on the boat ALONE. Well I gave him the site address and he excitedly wrote it down. He said he'd check it out FOR SURE. I spent about 10 minutes or more just talking to them about the site. I'm sure we'll have a couple more on board shortly !

Looking forward to the next one for sure.

CYA then.


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

This M&G was a real learning experience for me. After all these years I learned my wife is right,,,I don't listen! I was up and down 14 mile looking for the place. I even swallowed the pride and stopped (twice) to ask directions but no one knew what I was talking about. From 14, I went to 15 mile and followed the same pattern. I finally looked in the phone book and found a Marinellis on Rochester road in Troy so off I went. Not near enough pick-ups in the lot and not one bumper sticker so I knew it was not the spot. 
Next month perhaps we could give out the Lon/Lat coordinates to help those of us with listening disabilities.
Sorry I missed


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Pics, we want pics


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I had a blast, the only bummer for me was that I had to leave by 1930, and never had enough time to talk with everyone!!! 

Got to start looking for our April date...after that it gets pretty dicey for good turnouts due to the busy summer schedules that we all keep.

Thanks again to everyone for another memorable MS function!!!!!!!!!!!


ESOX- where are those pics...? we especially have to post the shot that blinded Johnny.

Greg- Sorry to hear about your mishap.Next time PM me for my cell phone #, I have guided several Michigan Sportsmen "in for a safe landing"


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We had phone line problems at work Friday, and I left the camera at work, I'll take care of it tomorrow.sorry guys.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Hey, Paul, any pics yet????


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am having 'puter difficulties here, I'll get them up asap.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got 4 pics loaded into the gallery, 'Puter keeps locking up.  If anyone wants to post them I'd appreciate it.......Thanks.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here ya go Paul.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm so photogenic. 

I didn't know Chromium punched Dead Bird!

"Ralf friend, no hurt Ralf! Chromium smash Dead Bird! Ralf friend!"


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I was explaning to Ralf "see those shots of Crown, don't touch them" than Chromium heard the magic word and replied "CROWN, out of my way".... LOL... what a mess...


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

It was so good,...... it took me this long to find the thread, to lock on, we need to have a FISH FRY on some sat., early afternoon, so we can stay late, now that could be a rewarding event, eye need to hook some more FISH, last ice, was GREAT and TASTY too, yum-yum, boat time is soon ,fish on fish on ~~~~~><>~~~~~><>.....Jumbo....


----------

